# Weight gain story featuring gain from cum/orgasm?



## Delight (May 28, 2014)

Just looking for a story that was on here that had a couple who continued having sex, which led to enlargement of various parts of their bodies. I havent seen it in a long time and was wondering if it was deleted or just lost in the sands of time?


----------



## Coop (May 28, 2014)

Unexplained Additions by ghubone.


----------



## Delight (May 29, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

